# Thunderbolt Interface: Apollo Twin Duo or Focusrite Clarett 8Pre



## Rtf417 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm about to purchase a new Thunderbolt Interface but not sure which one to go for. I narrowed it down to these two units. I was really steering more towards the Focusrite as I can put it in my rack case and has 8 mic pre's which are a huge plus for me. Only thing that really irks me about this unit is that it has no Pad Switch's for the Inputs. My buddy has the Apollo Twin Duo and the recordings sound amazing. However it only has two mic pre's but also comes with a bunch of awesome plug-ins. Does anyone have any recommendations of which one I should go for??? Thanks in advance for any info...


----------



## Rtf417 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sweet, I take it no one has any experience with these units.


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 31, 2015)

The clarett is barely even out dude. Pad switches aren't a big deal though. 20db~ in-line pads run about 20$ on the off chance you even need one.


----------



## Cheap (Aug 31, 2015)

I just got an Apollo Twin and as much as I love it, I still find myself mostly using non UAD plugins. Not sure if that will change, but you don't get much included with it and like _everything_ on their site is around $200 and up. The plugins are awesome but if you need mic pres and are comfortable with your current plug collection, I think the focusrite might be the way to go


----------



## Rtf417 (Aug 31, 2015)

Great, thanks for the info fellas. I know the Clarett literally just came out so probably not to many people have experience with it. The Apollo Twin is a very nice sounding unit, I dig there plug-ins but they take up a lot of processing power. May end up getting the Focusrite.


----------

